# Uh......a sub??



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sirloin sliced thin and grilled on the Weber Smokey Joe Platinum that was still hot from yesterday  with a few hickory chips.
Flame roasted red bell peppers and some caramelized Vidalias ,(Still getting good ones   ) and some melted provolone cheese.
Not the right steak for the job (A little dry) but with the Eyetalin dressing it was great!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 5, 2007)

*man O Man that looks good!!!!!!*


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Deeesert too!
Recipe from "Weber's Real Grilling" page 290.
Fresh blueberry cobbler.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great Puff..see who needs wheels.. :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks great Puff..see who needs wheels.. :roll:


    [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 5, 2007)

Even though Greg is going to scold you about the big pics, they look great.


----------



## Unity (Jul 5, 2007)

Pretty food, Puff.   

--John  8) 
(Do you have a new camera?   )


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Even though Greg is going to scold you about the big pics, they look great.


Thanks! Uh....I'm not the only one using the bigger pics


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Pretty food, Puff.
> 
> --John  8)
> (Do you have a new camera?   )


Thanks and yes I do


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 5, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shame on you Puff...I will delete them tomorrow morning!


----------



## cleglue (Jul 5, 2007)

It looks great Puff!


----------



## Griff (Jul 5, 2007)

Great pics Puff.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 6, 2007)

That'll do pig....that'll do.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow Puff, I remember when you first joined the board you couldn't cook a hot dog............................................now look at you!  We've taught you well!


----------



## john a (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks good enough to eat, very nice Puff.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 6, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> That'll do pig....that'll do.



lol!  

Great job puff!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 6, 2007)

Fine lookin food porn Puff great job


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2007)

Puff, I'm not kidding about resizing the picutres....


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Puff, I'm not kidding about resizing the picutres....


Done :roll: 
Just keepin' you on your toes boss [smilie=a_ohyahbaby.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Wow Puff, I remember when you first joined the board you couldn't cook a hot dog............................................now look at you!  We've taught you well!


Larry this true (Except the hot dog part).
The amount of knowlege and tips I've learned since I joined this site  are amazing and uncountable. Be it 2 pm or 2 am someone is always here to help the best they can. Thanks everyone


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good boy...you can stay another 24hrs...


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good boy...you can stay another 24hrs...[/quote:1k0g7upe]
 [smilie=thefinger.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks tasty indeed!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 6, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Wow Puff, I remember when you first joined the board you couldn't cook a hot dog............................................now look at you!  We've taught you well!



But he still can't cook hotdogs!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":t2s9hpp1]Wow Puff, I remember when you first joined the board you couldn't cook a hot dog............................................now look at you!  We've taught you well!



But he still can't cook hotdogs! [/quote:t2s9hpp1]
 [smilie=thefinger.gif]


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 9, 2007)

Your cooking and photography are both pretty amazing!
Keep em coming!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 9, 2007)

Your cooking and photography are both pretty amazing!
Keep em coming!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 9, 2007)

Your cooking and photography are both pretty amazing!
Keep em coming!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 9, 2007)

I have no idea how all that happened


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I have no idea how all that happened


Uppin' the post count huh??   
Thanks for the comments GH! Scotty the pic taking king gave me a few tips


----------



## Unity (Jul 9, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I have no idea how all that happened


Did you get an error message when you clicked "Submit"? Saying something about Debug Mode? The message posted anyhow, so if you tried again, you posted again. We were having that problem on another board where I'm a moderator. The problem was with one of the host's servers.

--John


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Green Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the same error message.  Not sure what it is.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 9, 2007)

chinchilla said:
			
		

> I swear, neither me or my avatar are responsible.


ROFL!


----------

